# To be deported due to medical unfit with delayed salary



## diane_0309 (Jun 5, 2016)

I came here to Dubai last January via 90 days visit visa. I was hired as Auditor on March yet my employment visa was only processed this April. With the validity of work permit of 2 months, my Emirates ID and labour card and goint to be processed only tomorrow. Unfortunately, after reading the UAE law regarding health policies, I am at risk that I will fail due to an old TB (scar) I acquired in 2009. I have worked for the company in 3 months already (March, April, May) and they have not yet paid my salary for April and May due to shortage of cash collections.

My questions are:

- If ever, I unfortunately fail on my medical examination and gets deported, who will pay for my transportation? Moreso, is there a possibility that I get the full 2 months salary? Will I be charged for the cost of the work permit and other charges? What are my options? Please help me. I need some clarifications.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

A lot depends on your employer if you fail the medical due to TB scarring (through no fault of your own), and given that they haven't paid you for 2 months I wouldn't count on them to do the right thing.

If you haven't already try to push for your outstanding salary to be paid before your medical just in case - it would be difficult to pursue a MOL case if you're not in the country or on countdown to deportation.

Good luck


----------



## diane_0309 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you @racing_goats. I am still here at Dubai, tomorrow we will have my medical. You think I can file it with MOL if ever they will say they will not pay me? Or are they allowed to charge my work permit costs?


----------

